

Ask YC: negative comments disappear..? - j2d2

http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=228298<p>I've noticed zapanig's comment is not shown. I'm not sure what the cause. Is the negative vote count hiding it or a flag?<p>I'd prefer negative posts still be shown because the negative vote shows it's unpopular, not useless...<p>Can someone clarify?
======
LogicHoleFlaw
The more negative the vote on a comment, the more it fades into the page
background. The reverse is also true. Posts with 1 point are not quite black.
2 and higher points are in fact in black print.

This is the first time I've seen a post entirely disappear though.

------
pchristensen
If you look at the source, that comment has no text, just about a zillion <p>
tags. There are more comments below it.

------
JimEngland
He could have deleted it on his own because it was unpopular maybe?

